# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Pro bodybuilders, only injection steroids?

## Etil

Hey guys, first of all I just wanna say Im new here so hi 2 u all ^^..My question is if the pro bodybuilders only do injection steroids ?? I mean they do tons of steroids and hgh and so forth but I never seem to spot any scars or anything on their bodies in their movies or pictures or when they pose.

----------


## j4ever41

they do orals.why would they have scars?

----------


## Noles12

I dont have any visible scars

----------


## T-MOS

Welcome to AR

WHY would you think they would have scars???

----------


## alpmaster

Haha, it's not like they're using 13g needles.

----------


## -Ender-

When you say scars..Are you referring to "track marks" on arms from intravenous injections?? Like junkies you see on your TV??
Cause that isn't the way it works dude. Period.

----------


## TRT,MAN

oh you men you dont shot in in the vein? i guess ive been doing it wrong the hole time.

----------


## Etil

No im sorry if i made it unclear, im not perfect in english  :Smilie: ...But I might have missunderstod it all tho, ive read that the skin where u inject can get kinda flabby or have needle marks if u do it on the same spot over and over? And no, I know u dont shoot the stuff into the veins :P

----------


## CHAP

u have 2 rotate the injection spot

----------


## -Ender-

.........or just drink it........

----------


## DKU

No, you don't get scars. You'd have trouble spotting an injection spot 20 minute after injecting.

----------


## Etil

> No, you don't get scars. You'd have trouble spotting an injection spot 20 minute after injecting.


Okey mate, thats the kinda answers im looking for..Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## 2000Vette

Never had a scar, never hit a vein.

----------

